# Carpet Track in Houston ??



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Somebody on another RC Forum asked how the carpet track in Houston was coming along. New to me , anyone know about this??


Jerry


----------



## wehww (May 13, 2005)

Mike's in Porter "plan" to build an indoor carpet track.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

wehww said:


> Mike's in Porter "plan" to build an indoor carpet track.


OMG! No friggin way! Dude, if that happens, I'm definitely in! I knew it! I had said several times that we need an indoor carpet track! Finally!!!

SWEEEEEEEEEET!!!!

PD2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey guys i was bein bored and goin through old threads and found this. its been this far in the making and its still not done? LOL J/K


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> hey guys i was bein bored and goin through old threads and found this. its been this far in the making and its still not done? LOL J/K


lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

paul, whats with the whole "im mobile" thing on yahoo?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

we were going to put down carpet but sadly it got shot down other people seem to think RCP would be better.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so when the upstairs gets completely built, are yall going to put in carpet or RCP?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> we were going to put down carpet but sadly it got shot down other people seem to think RCP would be better.


Jeff?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Rcp


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm cool with that. We ran carpet at K&M and honestly I prefer RCP.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

whats cool about carpet is you can run anything on RCP you can only run 1/18 and MINI-z.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Why is that?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i have heard 1/10 and 1/12 will damage RCP?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't see how.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

as long as the RCP is just as wide as a carpet track i dont see how they would damage it


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

power


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

and weight


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> as long as the RCP is just as wide as a carpet track i dont see how they would damage it


^^^


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Im pretty sure mod in a 1/12th will tear up RCP.... Carpet would be the way to go.Hurry up with the carpet already ! Im ready for some 1/10th rubber TC racing !!

Even if you trued your tires down as small as you could, the foam more than likely has enough flex under heavy cornering that the rim would dig into the rcp.plus I bet it would leave divet/tire marks from either hard braking or acceleration.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*stop it being bored!*

Mikes and now Randy's too. Old news still Exciting News! :birthday2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i cant help it bigmax!! its summer!!!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> we were going to put down carpet but sadly it got shot down other people seem to think RCP would be better.


Seems carpet would benefit more customers. So, who really benefits from the RCP?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

RCP will hold up to the bigger cars pretty well. I don't know where I saw it, I can't find the link any more but, there was a Race up north Hosted by molzer mowery racing on RCP, they ran 1/10 and 1/12th and the track held up fine. The reports were that the track had a little less grip, but I think that was due to the fact that they didn't have experience with RCP and the bigger cars.

RCP is a good alternative for a track because it is far less expensive to install and it will outlast carpet by a lot. It is a lot easier on cars as well. I know the hardcore guys want a carpet track and WOULD race on it, but Touring is essentially dead. The learning curve is so steep, that beginers will get turned away very rapidly. Not to mention the price of it is 3-4 times than that of Mini-Z and 1/18th. If you want to have big turnouts, you must make it affordable and fun for newcomers to do this. It is pretty unmotivating to get blown away in touring classes now a days for a beginner. They have to spend 1000 dollars to get into it and be midly competitive, where in 1/18th an essentially box stock Vendetta ST has been waxing us running RCP offroad.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

do mini-z and 1/18 not run well on carpet?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

as far as i know 1/18 runs great on carpet. the nats were run on carpet. i got no ideas about mini-z's tho


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

They run alright, but if you build a carpet track for 1/10 and 1/12th, don't expect to run 1/18th and smaller on there, the track would be massively wide, and the 1/10 scales would just destroy the other cars.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

> If you want to have big turnouts, you must make it affordable and fun for newcomers to do this.


 Bingo! This is key right here. And it can be done without dumming it down for the hardcore guys.

Remember back when that little acronym RTR first came on the scene? Lots of controversy over it, but the bottom line is that RTR has made it easy and affordable for newcomers to get started in R/C, and it has blown up ever since and shows no sign of slowing down.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Dead on Maxx. At one time I considered myself one of those "hardcore guys", and now I'm totally fine with a pack full of RTR's. If you would have asked me 6 or 7 years ago if I would ever buy a Duratrax RTR I would have slapped you for offending me. This form of racing is for real and the performance and tunability of these "cheapo" kits are every bit on level with the more expensive kits.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

LOL, I think so too. They may not come all hopped up, but the cool thing, is that they offer everything you need plus some, to get it where you want it. A very buildable platform. Perfect for everyone, it's cheap and run great out of the box, and can be tuned for a Pro.

I think that's how the tracks and organized racing should be, the best of both worlds.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope it will atleast be big enough for 1/12th....


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Phil

Who is Mikes trying to cater to for this new indoor onroad track, 1/10, 1/12, 1/18, mini z? I think this question needs to be decided before whether RCP or Carpet is used to cover the surface of the indoor onroad.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Aw just lay down carpet and put the RCP over it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

From my understanding Lloyd 1/18

Is 1/12 even alive anymore? I know it went over like a turd in the punchbowl when we tried to bring 1/12 to K&M.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope it'll be for the mini scales, carpet or RCP. RCP is alot easier on cars and easier to change the layout. Glad Mike's is considering it and hope others in town will also. I'm sure there's some 12th"s out there but probably not enough to build a track specifically for them. There's 18th pan's and more will be coming.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i have 2 12ths and know phil still has his. david carter has one as well. thats just the few i know of.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I also have 2 sedans and my dad has 1. theres alot of people in houston with 12s and sedans that just dont post up i think.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a 1/12ths along with some others but its just a pain to drive on asphalt so I sold mine.....I still have my 1/10th TC though, which is better suited for the asphalt so Im fine with only running 1/12th and down on carpet.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i would be interested in trying 12th if a carpet track was put down


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

1/12 scale is alive somewhere, HB is coming out with a new Cyclone.

http://www.hbeurope.com/news/en/2007072001.html


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

they are putting down RCP they shot down carpet awhile back i just wanted pros&cons on RCP&carpet


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

is it gonna be as wide as a carpet track? maybe be able to run 12th scale?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

? that would be cool i have a RC12L4 with a HARA conv its more fun to drive than any other car i have.There is a reason the best rc drivers in the world run 1/12!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

If it could handle 1/12 and down to mini's that would be great. The 1/10 is good, but you need a good layout, plus as Christian already pointed out, the lower the costs the better - 1/12 can be costly, but is definitely less than 1/10 sedan, in my opinion.

PD2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well it seems like 1/10 would be cheaper for the beginner just because of the fact that companys make RTR sedans. nobody makes a RTR 1/12 or even 1/10 pan car.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik.....I my be there a few minutes early.....you gonna be ready to go?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you guys sleep or what lol. Im leaving here about 7:30. See you sleepy heads at the track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

On my way dudes!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> well it seems like 1/10 would be cheaper for the beginner just because of the fact that companys make RTR sedans. nobody makes a RTR 1/12 or even 1/10 pan car.


RTR's are great, but what you forget is all the money that goes into buying the setup gear - scales, tweak board, alignment board and tools, micrometer. Not counting the fact that you still have to buy tires and wheels by the truck load. Ever did a rollout calculation? Yeah, those can be a royal pain after a while and when you are racing on-road TC/sedan, those things can make or break you every time.

Don't get me wrong, TC/sedan racing was fun, but it was just too much money and time to keep up with.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> RTR's are great, but what you forget is all the money that goes into buying the setup gear - scales, tweak board, alignment board and tools, micrometer. Not counting the fact that you still have to buy tires and wheels by the truck load. Ever did a rollout calculation? Yeah, those can be a royal pain after a while and when you are racing on-road TC/sedan, those things can make or break you every time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, TC/sedan racing was fun, but it was just too much money and time to keep up with.
> 
> PD2


Aint that the truth! I really like 1/12th scale better than sedans because of the lower cost and quicker runs, but setting them bad boys up is a major pain!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> Aint that the truth! I really like 1/12th scale better than sedans because of the lower cost and quicker runs, but setting them bad boys up is a major pain!


That is what makes them so fun.LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> That is what makes them so fun.LOL


I love 1/12th scale!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

PD2 said:


> RTR's are great, but what you forget is all the money that goes into buying the setup gear - scales, tweak board, alignment board and tools, micrometer. Not counting the fact that you still have to buy tires and wheels by the truck load. Ever did a rollout calculation? Yeah, those can be a royal pain after a while and when you are racing on-road TC/sedan, those things can make or break you every time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, TC/sedan racing was fun, but it was just too much money and time to keep up with.
> 
> PD2


i was just talking about the fact that somebody can go into mikes, buy a sedan, and go up to the carpet track and play on it. maybe even a beginner class


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

you can put a lot of money in a 1/18 as well.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya but if yall were to put in carpet i would love to be able to try 1/10 TC or 1/12th pan car


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

When is it gonna get done?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

really!! hurry up  j/k


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Tonight I Will Meet You There At 11:00pm Bring Your Car


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I live down the road Phil. wanna carpool? I'll come and pick you up.


----------

